# I miss my goofy girl



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It brings a tear to my eye too knowing she is gone. Time will do wonders for you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I can understand why you feel that way. She was a pretty special girl and I think with time the pain will lessen but the love wont.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> It brings a tear to my eye too knowing she is gone. Time will do wonders for you.


Thanks Rob, it's one of those days, everything hits at once. Too much going on here. I know time will heal and Sadie is doing a good job keeping my mind of Peanut a lot. 






















 


It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal*


*







*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I know you miss her so much. I still have trouble wrapping my brain around her being gone and I never even met her - everytime I see your signature pic it makes me tear up. It's just so wrong....she was much too young to leave


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

{{{{{{hugs}}}}}} 

Sometimes it seems like it'll never get easier, but it will.....


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't know what to say that will help - I know from experience - as many others do -that even the silliest things can set off the tears and the sometimes very painful memories of how we lost our goldens. The only way i have found to deal with it is to let the tears flow. Sadie is by your side and will help in the only way she knows how, by showing her love for you. Keep Peanut's memory wrapped in your heart. Best WishesXXX


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

For what it's worth, I talk to Sam like he's still here. Less so, now that Ike is growing up so much, but I still make a point to say "morning" to his "box" on our mantle. I give it a rub. It helps.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> {{{{{{hugs}}}}}}
> 
> Sometimes it seems like it'll never get easier, but it will.....


Well said, Merlins Mom. So sorry you are going through this tough time, Heidi36oh.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry that today's such a tough day.....to lose such a young sweet girl just doesn't seem fair. You're in my thoughts and prayers with hopes that tomorrow is better. Remember she is always in your heart and one day you'll be together again.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I know every little thing reminds you of something peanut might have done... but soon the tears will turn into smiles....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

She's playing with new tennis balls in the surf and and waiting with love.


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm sorry you're missing your girl. I can only imagine the sadness. 

I hope you can remember her with only smiles very soon.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

I know you miss her a lot Heidi, she's such a wonderful sweet girl and i guess she was gone wayyy too soon. I kind of miss Peanut too, especially when i'm looking at your pictures makes me teary eyed..*hugs* it will get easier in time.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

What a face on precious Peanut. I'm so sorry for your loss. You do have your memories; cherish them. Sending a furry hug from my pack-o-three.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I know your pain, I miss my Daisy so much every day, sorry today is a tough day. Its so hard to lose them young. Your love for Peanut is so deep and she will always have a big piece of your heart. It is great that Sadie is there for you, I think they pick up on it when you are sad, give her a great big hug, it always makes me feel better to give Boomer a hug when I think about my girl who is at the bridge. Take care.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

i am so sorry....i have those days alot.....I have been ranting and raving alot!!!!!!!and i just feel so full of anger.....and now just got word an Adi littermate may have hemangio.......i raised this boy and love him dearly...i sometimes have to question, ok how much more do I need to swallow........hugs to you from an understanding soul


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

arcane said:


> i am so sorry....i have those days alot.....I have been ranting and raving alot!!!!!!!and i just feel so full of anger.....and now just got word an Adi littermate may have hemangio.......i raised this boy and love him dearly...i sometimes have to question, ok how much more do I need to swallow........hugs to you from an understanding soul


Thank you, I know all you guy's know how hard it is, hope that Adi's litter mate will be OK, we do have to swallow a lot don't we. Just hoping it gets better






















 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost your sweet girl. My prayers are with you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I iknow all to well what you are feeling. It does get easier and you will find smiles more often than tears later on--but i still shed tears for dogs I lost many, many years ago, as well as the most recent--Buck last may 15. If only we didn't love them so much it would be much easier.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I know what you mean i promised my Sadie she would be alright and as you know i lost her 25th July 2007 and never a day goes by were i don't shed a tear for her and Meg and now you have a Sadie i smile and think fond memories about my Sadie.

Maggie


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

maggie1951 said:


> I know what you mean i promised my Sadie she would be alright and as you know i lost her 25th July 2007 and never a day goes by were i don't shed a tear for her and Meg and now you have a Sadie i smile and think fond memories about my Sadie.
> 
> Maggie


 my Sadie will keep us going. She is such a precious little pup, I know all of our loved ones are at the bridge without pain playing. It's hard to loose two within a year but I know Peanut is with Spice and without pain.






















 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> my Sadie will keep us going. She is such a precious little pup, I know all of our loved ones are at the bridge without pain playing. It's hard to loose two within a year but I know Peanut is with Spice and without pain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup 2 with in 1 year is hard ( I know that Feeling too well), I am sending you happy thoughts, and if you would like to pretend Nellie is your dog you go right ahead. (just kidding)
Just wanted to tell you that I have this one memory of my Husky mix Tasha, that when I think of it I just laugh and laugh. We had moved to a new house and it had sliding glass doors (we never had them before this house)that went outside to the patio. Tasha was outside all day while we were moving, so that night after we were done my dad said okay go get Tasha. She was so excited she came running and before you know it BAM! Right into the glass door, if that wasn't bad enough, she backed up and BAM, rammed into the other side of the sliding door, (she never got hurt) she was so excited to see all the people in the house, she thought she could get to them! LOL! I know people walk into sliding glass doors, but a dog, omg you had to see it!:doh: I replay that in my head and just laugh and smile. I hope you have, well I know you have some funny memories of Peanut!  Take care!:wave:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Yup 2 with in 1 year is hard ( I know that Feeling too well), I am sending you happy thoughts, and if you would like to pretend Nellie is your dog you go right ahead. (just kidding)
> Just wanted to tell you that I have this one memory of my Husky mix Tasha, that when I think of it I just laugh and laugh. We had moved to a new house and it had sliding glass doors (we never had them before this house)that went outside to the patio. Tasha was outside all day while we were moving, so that night after we were done my dad said okay go get Tasha. She was so excited she came running and before you know it BAM! Right into the glass door, if that wasn't bad enough, she backed up and BAM, rammed into the other side of the sliding door, (she never got hurt) she was so excited to see all the people in the house, she thought she could get to them! LOL! I know people walk into sliding glass doors, but a dog, omg you had to see it!:doh: I replay that in my head and just laugh and smile. I hope you have, well I know you have some funny memories of Peanut!  Take care!:wave:


Hmmm, I can have Nellie, send her on over...LOL, I do have happy memories of Peanut and they do make me laugh, thanks for the laugh, picturing Tasha running into that glass door, poor baby


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Hmmm, I can have Nellie, send her on over...LOL, I do have happy memories of Peanut and they do make me laugh, thanks for the laugh, picturing Tasha running into that glass door, poor baby


Yes you can have Nel-bel in exchange for Sadie....LOL! But I have to warn you that I go with Nellie! LOL!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Yes you can have Nel-bel in exchange for Sadie....LOL! But I have to warn you that I go with Nellie! LOL!


Ok you can both come live with me...LOL








 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry things are tough for you and losing to beloved furry babies in a year is so painful, hope your tears turn to smiles and happy memories of them soon.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Ok you can both come live with me...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:Okay! But I think you have too much to handle at the moment! So I think we will stay in PA LOL! You are too funny


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> :wave:Okay! But I think you have too much to handle at the moment! So I think we will stay in PA LOL! You are too funny


It settled down a bit, yeah...so you can come anytime








 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> It settled down a bit, yeah...so you can come anytime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My cousins have realtion on their mom's side that live in Ohio. I think they are near Cedar Point amusement park( I think that is what it is called)
Nellie says okay and wants to know if you stock american cheese? Although I think my dad would put up a fight. He tries to act tough, you would have sworn he hated my beagle. Nellie is "his" heart dog, he loves her so much. But I know he would get rid of me in a heartbeat! LOL! I like to see the softer side of him


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> My cousins have realtion on their mom's side that live in Ohio. I think they are near Cedar Point amusement park( I think that is what it is called)
> Nellie says okay and wants to know if you stock american cheese? Although I think my dad would put up a fight. He tries to act tough, you would have sworn he hated my beagle. Nellie is "his" heart dog, he loves her so much. But I know he would get rid of me in a heartbeat! LOL! I like to see the softer side of him


I can stock American cheese for you Nellie, Cedar Point is in Columbus that's about one hour from us.








 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> I can stock American cheese for you Nellie, Cedar Point is in Columbus that's about one hour from us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's good to know, god -forbid I ever had to get rid of her that she would have a good home! LOL!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> It's good to know, god -forbid I ever had to get rid of her that she would have a good home! LOL!


Sure she can stay at my zoo anytime, we also have rabbits and fish, sometimes 6 dogs when steffi comes to visit and soon a grand baby. Wow that sounds like a lot...LOL








 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Sure she can stay at my zoo anytime, we also have rabbits and fish, sometimes 6 dogs when steffi comes to visit and soon a grand baby. Wow that sounds like a lot...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, we used to have rabbits. They were so sweet. They never lived real long. Somebody said it was because we were feeding them lettue or cabbage ( I forget which) and that is no good, that it causes gas and they bloat. Did you ever hear of that?  This was years ago. My 1st rabbit was Thumper, a birthday present, when he died we got 2 more. Please don't laugh "Salt & Peppa" we were such nerds! Now when they died my dad said thats it no more rabbits


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> Aww, we used to have rabbits. They were so sweet. They never lived real long. Somebody said it was because we were feeding them lettue or cabbage ( I forget which) and that is no good, that it causes gas and they bloat. Did you ever hear of that?  This was years ago. My 1st rabbit was Thumper, a birthday present, when he died we got 2 more. Please don't laugh "Salt & Peppa" we were such nerds! Now when they died my dad said thats it no more rabbits


Mine are 2 years old, never feed them cabbage but lettues and carrots and they love it.








 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------

